# Magpie - female lop rabbit - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Magpie
DOB: April 2015



Magpie was found straying on a common and was handed into a veterinary surgery. Sadly, she hadn't been microchipped and no owner came forward, so the vets asked us if we could take her and find her a new home. 
Magpie is looking for a home with a neutered male rabbit for company.

She is a very nice natured little girl, and doesn't have a nasty bone in her body. She has been spayed, vaccinated, wormed and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for her.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Magpie is now in a new home


----------

